# RERAM (memory) Ag and Pt



## solar_plasma (Oct 2, 2013)

Just read this one about a newer memory technology RERAM:

http://www.silbernews.com/index.php...nftstechnologie-die-silber-und-platin-braucht

I didn't find an english source with equal content.. They tell, this RERAM uses batteries of silver- and platinum electrodes with silveroxide in between. They say, it will be the next generation of all kind of fast memory applications. Maybe something, we should have an eye on the following years.


----------



## butcher (Oct 2, 2013)

My guess as computer technology advances things will get faster process more data, and get smaller, although using precious metal using less of them to do this. This has been the trend, I do not see things changing.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 2, 2013)

Saw on some science show last night that the first computer filled a room and had the processing power of an ant's brain.

Todays laptop has the processing power of a lizards brain.

by 2025 the same laptop will have the processing power of a human brain.

At least that was the guys prediction anyway.


----------



## butcher (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a calculator that is a watch which probably contains no precious metals to speak of, this watch can calculate much more than that old computer that filled a building and contained an awful lot of metals including precious metals, and it uses a tiny watch battery, not the mega watts of that old computer.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 3, 2013)

Almost all processors in this day and age use silicon as a transistor in their interbred wafer circuit.

But their is still a trend to use precious metals in technology for their sturdiness and accurate properties.

And it also cheaper than using silicon, this is because the processing of silicon is more expensive than the precious metals themselves. Intel for example builds new processing plants for around 4 to 5 billion dollars which is almost impossible for small emerging company's that build and test new technologies. So most new technology uses precious metals as it is cheap to prototype and producing the component on a smaller scale than mass production of silicon based chips.


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 3, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Just read this one about a newer memory technology RERAM:
> 
> http://www.silbernews.com/index.php...nftstechnologie-die-silber-und-platin-braucht
> 
> I didn't find an english source with equal content.. They tell, this RERAM uses batteries of silver- and platinum electrodes with silveroxide in between. They say, it will be the next generation of all kind of fast memory applications. Maybe something, we should have an eye on the following years.




Indeed this RERAM sounds interesting, a nonvolatile memory that can replace existing flash ram but uses 20 times less power and is 20 times as fast! They claim it can store a terabyte in the space of a postage stamp. Here's just one of the results I found on Google.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...eep-your-phone-charged-for-weeks-8748342.html


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't need any faster computer, I even don't believe the human race needs faster computers. I am only interested in the yield data. :lol:


----------

